# E/M coding with Labs



## Taterzig10 (Jan 13, 2011)

Can someone answer this question one of my clients has....

"If I do a flu or a strep on someone, that is a diagnostic test that my folks have to collect and interpret. Does that increase the visit from say a level three to a level four?"


----------



## bonzaibex (Jan 21, 2011)

No, that does not increase your E&M level.  There are specific codes for flu & strep testing done in the office.  If the doc is doing those and not billing them out, s/he's losing out on some revenue.  

Becky, CPC


----------



## mhcpc (Jan 24, 2011)

Do you use a 25 modifier?

Michele, CPC


----------



## NIEVESM (Jan 27, 2011)

In our office we bill the office visit along with 87804 no modifier need it.

Hope this may help.


----------

